# Which spider forum do people recons the best?



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

As the title says which is your fave forum im getin a bit bored of rfuk cuz theres no1 on here ne more.


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

i have walked around a few now. 

arachnoboards has a lot of postes per day


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I too feel your pain :grouphug:

:lol2:

Lately Ive been noseying in Arachnoboards, Also in Arachnophiles more than usual (just won three _Harpactira sp. RBN _slings in a comp in there!)The forum that Pete set up accessible via clicking my signature banner is starting to build up a bit now and could do with more members (nudge nudge wink wink) Is really decent as its a bit more lax in its rules than here.

But to be fair, and its a shame, this place has died a death. 

:hmm:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Ehhhhh, the internet is just dying really! It's a hard one really as RFUK needs to have rules and be 'policed' as it's a huge forum but if you come over to www.spiderforums.co.uk then you might like that :whistling2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Some of the US forums are pretty decent, arachnoboards and Venomlist are good and have regular contributors on there with a vast wealth of knowledge.

RFUK inverts is darn quiet on here at the moment and there are a lot of pointless and really naff threads on here, there doesn't seem to be the intelligent debate and conversation there once was, I mainly use it now for the classifieds and the odd post here and there.... shame really.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've looked in on spiderforums. No disrespect to Pete (the owner) who I consider to be a nice guy, but any forum with PaulF as a co-mod is not something I would ever care to have my name asssociated with. :lol2:

I don't like forums run by just one or two people. There's too much scope for megalomania. It's quiet on here at the moment but that's because it's holiday time, the weather's nice and people aren't all stuck indoors on t'interweb.

Arachnophiles is my main haunt and that's mainly because it's got a chat facility. Plus a couple of the mods such as Phil Rea and Craig Macinnes are people who actually know what they are talking about, and will offer constructive help if asked.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I like the look of arachnophiles Lisa and actually joined before I came onto rfuk but never really got into it, I found it a little bit too clicky on there if you know what I mean.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

TBH I don't think i'v seen a forum on any subject that did not have at least one group of posters that could be classed as a clique, some are just worse then others.

I would consider TS and AP the best two UK t boards for the quality posts, BTS used to be good seems low on both posts and content these days.

Outside the UK AB's t board has it's moments but the again it's mostly chat or same stuff being retrodd, but the scorp and other invert boards there are still good.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think you can really categorise a forum as "the best". Each one has numerous pro's and cons, and would best suit memers of the hobby with a particular level of experience.

The biggest problem I find is the vast amount of duplicated content (yes, my forum is guilty of this also, but it's something I'm attempting to rectify as of today). It very much negates the point of having seperate forums if the same members are all posting the same content all the time.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> The biggest problem I find is the vast amount of duplicated content (yes, my forum is guilty of this also, but it's something I'm attempting to rectify as of today). It very much negates the point of having seperate forums if the same members are all posting the same content all the time.


Guilty as charged.....

:blush:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

yea i think ill have a few more haunts from now on


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It really depends what you want...

For pictures you can't easily beat Arachnoboards, though I think they respect being bitten there (proof of a good keeper is avoiding being tagged).

For taxonomic and scientific advice the T store forum is unsurpassed except _maybe_ by the BTS forum. But it'd be better to lurk the T store if you don't want to embarrass yourself in front of the masters.

For very basic hobby info and rampant bullying I'd point anyone to RFUK. It's usually got a lot of posting going on (bare in mind it's summer now, people are on holiday or outside).

For more advanced hobby information and breeding advice I'd go with Arachnophiles. Sage advice usually, a small community with a good attitude, but no need to really check it more than daily.

Dan's forum just seemed to lack the traffic when I was hanging around there.

As for the spiderforums, I was going to join buuuut: PaulF is co-running it? He's an abominable troll and an Internet Tough-Guy of epic proportions... the very concept of that boy being responsible for keeping the peace online is ludicrous. He attacks anyone who disagrees with himm even if it's done politely and tactfully by someone he's never dealt with before. 
For the record though, no offence is meant to Pete who seems to be a great guy. It's just that there's a reason Paul is banned from here and Arachnophiles.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> For the record though, no offence is meant to Pete who seems to be a great guy. It's just that there's a reason Paul is banned from here and Arachnophiles.



Don't forget he is/was banned from the BTS too .


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Don't forget he is/was banned from the BTS too .


Lame :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul got banned from AB a few weeks ago also, he going for somekind of record .


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Paul got banned from AB a few weeks ago also, he going for somekind of record .


LOL, I got a warning on there this morning for "ROTFLMFAO" of the mighty Zoltan, he explained that it wasn't permitted to even abbreviate swear words and I sent a message back asking what the swear was, I thought the F stood for fat.....

:whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Tescos (if anyone remembers him, he's a mod on the T store) has been banned from a _lot_ of forums...

But yeah, I didn't know he was banned from the BTS and AB too. However I am not in the least bit surprised.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Tescos (if anyone remembers him, he's a mod on the T store) has been banned from a _lot_ of forums...
> 
> But yeah, I didn't know he was banned from the BTS and AB too. However I am not in the least bit surprised.


Tesco's threads were quality, I cant imagine the level of boredness he mustve got to, a particular favourite of mine was his ICU thread on Arachnoboards.....


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

why was he banned from the BTS forum ..?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> why was he banned from the BTS forum ..?


Because the BTS don't like him because he disagreed with something on their forum.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> why was he banned from the BTS forum ..?


I think (im going on memory here) he kept asking questions regarding an incident that took place last year and the BTS's views and opinions on said incident and the issues raised, I could be wrong but im to lazy to dig the threads up again if they have not been edited or deleted of course.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

he is rather odd... do you think he does it on purpose?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Tesco's threads were quality, I cant imagine the level of boredness he mustve got to, a particular favourite of mine was his ICU thread on Arachnoboards.....


I think there are too many of his at AB to even start listing, but the dead pink toe (with Doctors from Startrek and B5 confirming the spiders death), the Skeletor/MOTU themed tank and the "Ryan incident" were three of the best I can recall im sure they were many more:lol2:.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

For those who can't manage to be discreet about what they keep, a forum like spiderforums provides such people with the opportunity to feel that owning and publically handling such creatures gives them some kind of kudos.

It's a shame that some of them have already reproduced. It means they won't be able to claim their Darwin Award when the time comes.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Personally i think theres way to much you can do this you shouldnt do that in the hobby i.e. i feel looked down upon because i have handled dangerous species (not through wanting to through them crawlin onto me and me nt wanting to move rapidly and prevoke a defensive responce) personally i think that you should get what you want out of the hobby me i just wana own a few tarantulas well ive got around 50 odd now breed some harder to get species and keep the hobby going. I dont wana have to deal with people telling me off for use of bad language abeviating words in posts and asking advice (and lets face it if you get offended by the odd swearword your not human) its just daft youve gotta ask questions to gain knowledge im sure all of the people who regard themselves well learned about tarantulas started off knowing next to nothing.
You dig me?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> Personally i think theres way to much you can do this you shouldnt do that in the hobby i.e. i feel looked down upon because i have handled dangerous species (not through wanting to through them crawlin onto me and me nt wanting to move rapidly and prevoke a defensive responce) personally i think that you should get what you want out of the hobby me i just wana own a few tarantulas well ive got around 50 odd now breed some harder to get species and keep the hobby going. I dont wana have to deal with people telling me off for use of bad language abeviating words in posts and asking advice (and lets face it if you get offended by the odd swearword your not human) its just daft youve gotta ask questions to gain knowledge im sure all of the people who regard themselves well learned about tarantulas started off knowing next to nothing.
> You dig me?


Head on over to spiderforums.co.uk then!!!!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Head on over to spiderforums.co.uk then!!!!


Mabey i shall :gasp: haha


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out :lol2:


ahahahahahaha


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

well as far as I know, memberships of these forums aren't mutually exclusive!
People gravitate to where they feel most comfortable.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> well as far as I know, memberships of these forums aren't mutually exclusive!
> People gravitate to where they feel most comfortable.


true


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out :lol2:


naa im more likely to walk inta it lisa  n my conclusion from this thread is i think im gunna do a bit more flittling about between diffo forums like most others do lol


----------



## AdieSWA (Jun 9, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> naa im more likely to walk inta it lisa  n my conclusion from this thread is i think im gunna do a bit more flittling about between diffo forums like most others do lol


exactly what I do, i tend to fnd different things out in different ones, here, spiderforums and arachnophiles, and also learnt early on there are so many different opinions in this hobby your best making your own.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

AdieSWA said:


> exactly what I do, i tend to fnd different things out in different ones, here, spiderforums and arachnophiles, and also learnt early on there are so many different opinions in this hobby your best making your own.


Yea nomatter what it is someones gunna have an oppinion about what you do like my shooting im sure plenty of people wouldnt agree with that.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> naa im more likely to walk inta it lisa  n my conclusion from this thread is i think im gunna do a bit more flittling about between diffo forums like most others do lol


yeah you should do mate, Bug Nation is good for the non-T invert stuff, and T-store has some interesting discussions. Arachnophiles has the chat function, it is a bit cliquey but I don't think it's as bad as it used to be. And now there's all the new ones springing up like mushrooms owned by people who don't like it here. There must be something out there to suit everyone. And if you don't like any of them, start your own. It seems to be the thing to do :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> yeah you should do mate, Bug Nation is good for the non-T invert stuff, and T-store has some interesting discussions. Arachnophiles has the chat function, it is a bit cliquey but I don't think it's as bad as it used to be. And now there's all the new ones springing up like mushrooms owned by people who don't like it here. There must be something out there to suit everyone. And if you don't like any of them, start your own. It seems to be the thing to do :lol2:


Its gunna end up everyones gunna have there own forum with little groups of about 5 members all in little cliques like in a school yard.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Its gunna end up everyones gunna have there own forum with little groups of about 5 members all in little cliques like in a school yard.


That's been taking place for a quite a few years now from what i'v seen, there are so many small forums with next to no posts out there.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't think Paul has been banned from BTS. I know he's been banned from many forums but most are temporary bans.

Just out of curiousity who runs the spiderforums.co.uk? Pete who? Is it co-owned by Paul or is he just an admin? There seems lots of these picking up at mo including Arachnophobia's. 

I tend to visit a variety of forums different reasons. BTS is accurate but not too active. T-store gives a more widespread coverage due to lots of European visitors. RFUK seems rather "pet keeper" and give a good opportunity to share your knowledge. Arachnophiles has a mixed bunch of members, some strange rules but balances the beginner and experienced keeper quite well. Bug Nation is a lovely forum, great feel and great for those interested in other inverts. Dan's site - Tarantulas UK - has a good balance and some good mods, just needs more traffic. The US forums (Venom, AB, RobC, ATA are good but I find it frustrating that sales to and fro are not likely).


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Just out of curiousity who runs the spiderforums.co.uk?


Pete Smith, AKA PRS on other forums, as far as I am aware Paul isn't admin but a moderator.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tbh i tend to haunt Furless Friends. Its a small, quiet but friendly forum and we are getting more and more spider people joining each day.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok this is the first I've seen of this thread, I'm the founder/owner of Spider Forums. Paul is a moderator, not admin. The guy gets a lot of slate and in all honestly sometimes he does act foolish for starters posting handling pics of hots and so fourth. Everyone has times where the act foolish and underneath that he's a nice guy, who's very interested in the hobby. 

Some of his methods aren't reccommended, but it's his life, his choice, if anything happened he will be the one who suffers from it.

I've known the guy for quite a while now and I've kept a close eye as to how he behaves on the forum, if you have a look so far he's been calm and fair to all.

The idea of www.spiderforums.co.uk was to create a place, where you can talk to other keepers in a more so relaxed enviroment. 

Paul will continue to be a moderator for now but if the time occurs and he takes it over the top then I'll do what needs be.

Fair enough if you dont like Paul it's your opinion, but I hope you dont feel put off because of him being there. If anyone has any problems feel free to contact me or any of the other mods.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well answered Pete.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Well answered Pete.


I agree!!!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Who you have on your own mod team is of course your choice Pete 

I wish you all the best with your endeavour mate, like I said it's not you I have a problem with :lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Who you have on your own mod team is of course your choice Pete
> 
> I wish you all the best with your endeavour mate, like I said it's not you I have a problem with :lol2:


 Thanks lol, as said trying to make it a more relaxed atmosphere and allowing second chances. 

If you decide to give it a go please do, I'll make sure Paul behaves :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed the tags we've got on this thread?

That's some top class passive agressive note making right there.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> I think there are too many of his at AB to even start listing, but the dead pink toe (with Doctors from Startrek and B5 confirming the spiders death), the Skeletor/MOTU themed tank and the "Ryan incident" were three of the best I can recall im sure they were many more:lol2:.


hahahaha I think his best was the tarantula milkshake, that was pure class. Shame he is not about as much now but I guess the bts can take the blame for that. I still speak to him every week or so though.

For me I like the T store most but it is not the same since the troubles. 
Another I used to like very much is giantspiders but it is dead now as for some reason no one posts there anymore.
I don't like the BTS site as I don't like the BTS so never go there and AP is full of pro BTS and up their own arses IMO so don't go their either. 
I also like AB but again many of the clever people also don't post much anymore so it has gone a bit mundane.
venom list I hardly go there as it is dull and don't go to the others as they seem all the same anyway. I looked once and that was enough for the next 4-5 years maybe will look in again in 2012 before the world ends just incase there is an escape plan on there.
I like this forum also as I find many of the posters very funy as they take offence to the slightest thing, its a great forum for general bul crap....I likely.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> hahahaha I think his best was the tarantula milkshake, that was pure class. Shame he is not about as much now but I guess the bts can take the blame for that. I still speak to him every week or so though.


He's a tinternet legend so he can hardly be expected to keep up the hard work 24/7, but I doubt many have an idea of the work that goes into a good wind up thread, as im sure he has explaned to you .

The spidershake I recall very well but as it was TS thread i did not include it in the list of AB threads.

But I did wonder who the "German" friend was that gave you some of the nice spiders you have posted pictures of .



Baldpoodle said:


> For me I like the T store most but it is not the same since the troubles.
> *Another I used to like very much is giantspiders* but it is dead now as for some reason no one posts there anymore.
> I don't like the BTS site as I don't like the BTS so never go there and AP is full of pro BTS and up their own arses IMO so don't go their either.
> I also like AB but again many of the clever people also don't post much anymore so it has gone a bit mundane.
> ...


Yes Guy T's site/forum was a good place (Guy himself is a great chap), Venomlist was very poor on the T's side of things IMO but had some great posts on the scorps board (from Lucian Ross, Michiel Cozijn and Brian S among others).


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

tbh I don't get this BTS thing that Tesco yields. I know about the journal article but I was also in TS chat when one of the BTS members came in to apologise for the article. The funny pix that Tesco posted were classic Tesco, totally unoffenisve so rather odd to see a reference to them in the journal. I totally understood his annoyance, especially considering he'd contributed much to the BTS, but I don't understand why the argument still burns. Maybe Ive missed something.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> tbh I don't get this BTS thing that Tesco yields. I know about the journal article but I was also in TS chat when one of the BTS members came in to apologise for the article. The funny pix that Tesco posted were classic Tesco, totally unoffenisve so rather odd to see a reference to them in the journal. I totally understood his annoyance, especially considering he'd contributed much to the BTS, but I don't understand why the argument still burns. Maybe Ive missed something.


Pete im pretty sure it's because nothing in the way of an apology appeared in any of the journals following Smiths article which is a hard print publication as opposed to any kind of net apology which is far more transient in nature, but best to ask Chris and some of the BTS com members in person to get the full story from both sides.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> tbh I don't get this BTS thing that Tesco yields. I know about the journal article but I was also in TS chat when one of the BTS members came in to apologise for the article. The funny pix that Tesco posted were classic Tesco, totally unoffenisve so rather odd to see a reference to them in the journal. I totally understood his annoyance, especially considering he'd contributed much to the BTS, but I don't understand why the argument still burns. Maybe Ive missed something.


I could tell you but it is not my place to do so, so the best person to ask is Tescos about why he is so anoyed about them as I think only he can say that, but what Oderus has said is part of it though.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul just wanted to state that

....Hedgewitch and garlicpickle are more than welcome here (spiderforums.co.uk) and you will only get banned if you kill someone.....lol









Paul


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Paul just wanted to state that
> 
> ....Hedgewitch and garlicpickle are more than welcome here (spiderforums.co.uk) and you will only get banned if you kill someone.....lol image
> 
> Paul


Well I thank him for the offer, but to be honest I sink far too much of my time into this forum and AP as it is... the last thing I need is another excuse to spend more time at the computer. :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Paul just wanted to state that
> 
> ....Hedgewitch and garlicpickle are more than welcome here (spiderforums.co.uk) and you will only get banned if you kill someone.....lol image
> 
> Paul


nvm lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

A forum is only as good as the content posted by the users. It seems a bit counter-intuitive to post a thread about how crap this/other forums are when the content depends on those posting in the first place. :lol2:

Personally I find the forum pretty OK the now. I wish some of the older posters would return but the nature of the internet is quite transient so others will join/leave and move on to other forums. 

As for duplicate threads, meh that's just the forum syndrome and not something I think that can be eliminated so easily. 

Lastly, I can see who posts the tags. Keep it nice!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> I could tell you but it is not my place to do so, so the best person to ask is Tescos about why he is so anoyed about them as I think only he can say that, but what Oderus has said is part of it though.


Well, he's only banned for another 300 days or so, so perhaps he can come back after and brighten up the spider forums :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> tbh I don't get this BTS thing that Tesco yields. I know about the journal article but I was also in TS chat when one of the BTS members came in to apologise for the article. The funny pix that Tesco posted were classic Tesco, totally unoffenisve so rather odd to see a reference to them in the journal. I totally understood his annoyance, especially considering he'd contributed much to the BTS, but I don't understand why the argument still burns. Maybe Ive missed something.


which volume of the BTS journal was this in? i'm a member of the BTS, but i can't recall any reference to Tesco & his pics. could be an article i didn't read (i don't read everything in there).


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> which volume of the BTS journal was this in? i'm a member of the BTS, but i can't recall any reference to Tesco & his pics. could be an article i didn't read (i don't read everything in there).


BTS Volume 24 issue Number 1 Steve.



> As many of you aware, I am not known for slavishly following the internet and unfortunately, when do, I am usually appalled at the spiteful and derogatory level of the debate that takes place – much of which, I suspect, can be directly linked to the decline in the number of articles and observations that are published in both the society journals and on the websites. I put it to you – why would anybody want to spend a valuable weekend writing an article when it is torn to shreds and becomes a humiliating experience? I jest you not, we have a situation at present, where if an innocent question is raised by a new member or an article written by somebody with a few years experience, the end result is that it is often maliciously attacked, to the point that the author is left utterly humiliated and has no wish to put pen to paper again or in one extreme case has even left the hobby. One young researcher at Oxford kindly informed BTS members that the latest edition of Collins Spiders has a few pages missing; only to be promptly insulted. In some cases, I have been told, these scallywags have actually been on-line and boasted of how many websites they have been thrown off. Please stop – you are damaging our hobby.
> 
> You may think it fun to humiliate beginners, but they are the seed bank which is going to produce the writers of the future, and I assure you that this hobby is in desperate need of good writers. I suggest gentlemen that you put pen to paper, in a positive way, and contribute to a society of your choice. If you cannot be constructive, remain silent. The same aggressiveness has also begun to surface on website debates. I followed one exchange, which started out pleasant enough on whether Brachypelma smithi use rodent burrows or excavate an obligate burrow in an embankment. A good old tavern debate (the sort of thing that should have been joyously developed and had others joining in with their tuppence worth) and yet within a few replies one of the principals began to insult the other and the discussion came to a close. The sad thing is that neither of them had ever seen a smithi burrow in the first place!
> Please can we have a little humility! Recently we seem to have seen a rise of the self opinionated, internet, tarantula expert.


If one is aware of the thread and the pictures in question then it's not hard to see how distorted some of the facts were :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> Well, he's only banned for another 300 days or so, so perhaps he can come back after and brighten up the spider forums :lol2:


Is he banned from the BTS as well now then?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Is he banned from the BTS as well now then?


No idea tbh, but I'd imagine Chris stays away from them anyway.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> No idea tbh, but I'd imagine Chris stays away from them anyway.


 Ah right I thought you were refering to a ban on the bts site. Hardly suprising he stays away from the bts though after that and IMO it shows what the bts are really like behind their crocodile smiles.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Ah right I thought you were refering to a ban on the bts site. Hardly suprising he stays away from the bts though after that and IMO it shows what the bts are really like behind their crocodile smiles.


TBH I don't really know what went on, I see Chris had hassles with the ATS using images too and not citing them correctly. If that's the case then he's correct to ask for a printed errata/credit rather than something on the forum.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> TBH I don't really know what went on, I see Chris had hassles with the ATS using images too and not citing them correctly. If that's the case then he's correct to ask for a printed errata/credit rather than something on the forum.


lol Chris and societys just don't seem to mix well it seems. I guess he is just a believer that if you have been unjustly wronged a proper apology should be given.
Mind you he is a bit hippy like in that way lol:lol2:
I'm going to have to point this thread out to him when I speak with him next as I'm sure he will laugh.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> lol Chris and *society* just don't seem to mix well it seems. I guess he is just a believer that if you have been unjustly wronged a proper apology should be given.
> Mind you he is a bit hippy like in that way lol:lol2:
> I'm going to have to point this thread out to him when I speak with him next as I'm sure he will laugh.:mf_dribble:


Fixed that for you 

I do miss seeing him post on here, he was always funny. And at least when he's insulting it's done with style and humour.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Who is Paul? What was his user name?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Bob Geldoff


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

His user name was Bob Geldoff? For real or you pulling my plonker?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Stelios said:


> His user name was Bob Geldoff? For real or you pulling my plonker?


It may have been Peaches..... :/


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

gandalf the gay wasnt it?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh you tease.:whip:


----------

